# newish MAC convert's collection



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

Will try to list all the MAC stuff I own, here goes:

*edited 25/9/2005* to say I'm no longer new to MAC heh heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A few items have disappeared but far more were added *groan*. See what I wrote down below about my collection being 'largely complete'? Yeah, right! Spoken too soon!

2/11/2005 A year of MAC-mania has well and truly passed...

19/1/2006: Am a full-blown MAC 'ho. Though my spending is going to be more controlled than 2005!

palettes

Boudoir Hues
Inventive Eyes BNIB
Sweet Tea
Sweetie Cake BNIB
Tease Me


Eyeshadows
LE

Au Contraire BNIB
Banshee
Bateau BNIB
Blue Absinthe BNIB
Botanical
Flirty Number
Fountainbleu BNIB
Green Gamin
Ingenue Blue
In Living Pink BNIB
Iris Print
Love Bud BNIB
Meadowland
Metamorph BNIB
Moth Brown
Overgrown BNIB
Prose and Fancy
Sensualise
Slip Pink BNIB
Sunday Best
Taupeless BNIB

pro pan - veluxe pearl

Antiqued BN
Beautiful Iris
Coppering BN
Freshwater
Plum Dressing
Satellite Dreams BN
Silver Ring BN
Sumptuous Olive
Twinks 
Woodwinked

pro pan - veluxe

Behold
Femme Noir
Melton Mauve
Mink Pink
Velvet Moss

pro pan - other

Parfait Amour
Vellum

pot, not LE

Electric Eel* first MAC item ever, bought for me.

paints

Architecture
Bamboom
Base Light
Blueboy 
Chiaroscuro
Dabble
Deep Shadow
Existential***on its way back!!!
Flammable 
Graphito
Infamous
Magrittes 
Matisserie
Naturalism (and 1 backup!!! gasp!)
Snapshot
Tan Ray


cheekhue

Balthusphere
Dada Delight
Expressionism
Factory
Figurative
Get Surreal
Raisinesque
Rhythmic
Velvet Elvis

blushcreme

Summer Lily 
Sweet William pro pan BN
Blossoming pro pan BN

eyeliner - fluidline

Blitz 'n' Glitz 
Blue Peep
Iris Eyes
Macroviolet 
Non-Conformist
Rich Ground
Royal Wink

miscellaneous eye stuff

Iris Accents softsparkle eye pencil BN
Peacocked softsparkle e/p BN
Reflecto softsparkle e/p 
Coco Bar liquidlast liner

lipglass

Adventurous 
Bare Fetish BN
Beaute 
clear, in tube
Damzel
Dejarose BN
Gitane
Glamoursun 
Jewelbright BNIB
Languish
Light My Fire 
Magnetique
Mauro 
Negligee
New Flame BN
Of Corset
Rayothon
Petit Four
Pink Clash
Pink Grapefruit
Pink Meringue 
Poetic Licence
Sable BN
Sexy Sweet BN
Tartlette
Taupe Notch BN
Tres Cher BN

chromeglass

Auto de Femme
Hot Chrome BN
Metalphysical BN
Show Coral 
Sunmetal BN
Technobeet BN

TLCs 

Aquamelon  BN
Disney Cleo  BN
Disney Daisy BN
Coquette Clarice


lipstick

Apres Sol BN
Body Suit
Cockatease
Coppertime BNIB
Culturebloom 
Deceptive
Entwined
Fine 'n' Dandy***at last!!!
Flutterby
Fresh Moroccan
Hug Me LE packaging BN
La-Di-Bra BN
Monarch
Pink Cabana BN
Poppy Hop BNIB
Sharp Beige 
Strawberry Blonde
Pushup Plum BN
Rich Reserve LE BN
Tassle BNIB

lipliner

Cherry BN
Cranberry 
Dervish
Little Tease
Lure
Oak BN
Test Pattern
Whirl

lipglass tasti

Ban-Man-Go
Bberry*currently have 3 of these; one of which is marked 'lipglass stain'! not tasti! weird...
Berry Fav
Fresh Strawberry
Sorberry
Tangerina
Tropicolada
Watermelony

Candy Bar
Caramel Frostee
Coco Framboise
Creme Cocktail
Latte Lick
Sweet Brule
Tastease

other lipstuff 

Fanplastico lip lacquer
Glaze petit gloss BN
Millefeuille petit gloss
Budding lustreglass
Ignite lacquer BN
Prep + Prime for lips
Glosspitality lipgelee mini
Jellybabe lipgelee

pigments, samples mainly

Apricot Pink
Coco
Goldenaire
Lily White
Lovely Lily
Melon
Pinked Mauve
Rose (in full-size jar)
Tan
Vanilla

miscellaneous face 

Porcelain Pink MSF BNIB (too pale for me??)
Stereo Rose MSF
Petticoat MSF
Rose d'Or bronzing stick
Opulent pearliser BNIB
Rose Duo pro gloss BNIB
Subtropical Pink cheek stain 
Flirt & Tease sheertone shimmer blush pro pan 

nails 

Blue Sprinkles BNIB
Coral Suite BNIB
Rose Topping BNIB
Senegal n/p
Shirelle 
Vintage Vamp n/p

tools

Pure White paint stick BNIB
Tour de Pink case
1 4-pan
1 15-pan
1 6-pan for blush
#187 stippling brush
#194 concealor brush
#192 cheek/face brush
#242 eye shader brush
#228 small eye shader 
MAC Madame B official employee top XS
Teal/warm holiday stashette purse 
#316 SE from above

I have been inducted into MACdom.

Stuff coming...

Apripeach pearliser
Waternymph, Mancatcher & Aquavert e/s
Sex Ray l/g
Lure l/s
Nightfish f/l
Ever Opal pearliser 
Maidenchant blushcreme


----------



## Demosthenes (May 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I was really good about only buying things I could use, until I found MUA, which kicked my MAC obsession into full gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope you can avoid it!


----------



## Oonie (May 15, 2005)

That's impressive for less than a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_Oh yeah, I was really good about only buying things I could use, until I found MUA, which kicked my MAC obsession into full gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope you can avoid it!_

 

That might be hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was the same way until I found Specktra. I have probably bought close to $800 since March/April. And today I tried on all my pigment samples. And I have 10 or 12 I want at least half to full jars of.


----------



## mspixieears (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_Oh yeah, I was really good about only buying things I could use, until I found MUA, which kicked my MAC obsession into full gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope you can avoid it!_

 
No,  actually I didn't: when I found MUA I went into desire hyperdrive - have been a member for about 3 years? It's only in the last 6 months or so that I cut back and sternly told myself off for being so wasteful! I can only justify having a big collection if I were a makeup artist, which I'm not.

I think my stash has grown to a nice comfortable size; still a bit too much, but not ridiculously so like before! So much unused stuff sitting in a special box, I'd just open it up every now and then and look at all the pretty baubles! Silly me!

But MUA is definitely responsible for my MAC like full-stop. It was all anyone ever went on about and eventually got sucked in! Just as well it's as comparatively cheap in Australia, or my collection would be bigger I'm sure. (e.g. Fluidline=89 AUD. wtf?!)


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 25, 2005)

A much-needed updating was just done...it's grown quite a bit!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

wow...


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

a fair bit of updating on my no longer humble collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 10, 2005)

my goodness girl! that's one mean as collection


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow I love your collection! I have only just started collecting MAC and I have 2 Pigments, Coco & Deckchair. 2 Pearlizers (In the post to me) in Pearlette & Opulant, Golden Kitty/Primpin Blush Duo, Lip Glasses in Gold Charm, Lychee Luxe, Prrr & Sun Set, Pro Longwear Lipcolour in Femme Forever....now Stila on the other hand!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becki* 
_Wow I love your collection! I have only just started collecting MAC and I have 2 Pigments, Coco & Deckchair. 2 Pearlizers (In the post to me) in Pearlette & Opulant, Golden Kitty/Primpin Blush Duo, Lip Glasses in Gold Charm, Lychee Luxe, Prrr & Sun Set, Pro Longwear Lipcolour in Femme Forever....now Stila on the other hand!!!!!_

 
eBay and makeup sites have a lot to answer for! I spent most of my life buying books or CDs but at the moment, it's beauty stuff. I go through stages! Hee hee.


----------



## Becki (Nov 14, 2005)

Hehehe I go through stages too...for ages it was clothes, then dvds this year it has been make up!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 14, 2005)

Gosh Pixie....good work!!!  What a bunch of nice stuff!  You've been a maniac in such a short time! *s*


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_What a bunch of nice stuff!  You've been a maniac in such a short time! *s*_

 
Sadly, a major component of my personality!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 18, 2006)

Alright, it's been updated, I can't claim newish status. It's large but not to the pros and my fellow mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevertheless I'm loving it and Lingerie is getting some serious testing this week!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

I put some photos in my member gallery of part of my collection. Mainly of the storage system I use


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice collection mama!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow...!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Luxurious!

It looks really silly in the plastic wrapping but I don't want it to get dusty. I'll need to find a better spot for it in my bedroom, methinks!

I promise to spend less in 2006. Wish me luck...


----------



## mspixieears (May 24, 2006)

Pruned a few useless posts I made to say "I added to my collection" (duh) and of course, edited the first main post to say I added to my collection.

Can you see the pattern? Groan!


----------

